# Reset Admin password on Tumbleweed



## Huthmakerj (Jan 12, 2012)

Does anyone have the instructions for how to reset the admin password on a tumbleweed appliance. My company just purchased a building, and the previous tenant left behind a bunch of equipment.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

You are required to have a Tumbleweed account to access to manage account details.


----------



## Huthmakerj (Jan 12, 2012)

So are you saying that if you dont have an active support contract, you cant do anything (including account reset) with this appliance?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I believe that is what was said any further info should be sought here Enterprise Integration, Security & Technology Solutions | Axway - Global


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Forum rules prohibit from assisting beyond what already has been said.

Forum rules can be viewed here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules

This post is closed.

BG


----------

